# fuel additives



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

has anyone tried the (im assuming )new stuff from starbrite called startron.says "restoring the fun back in your fuel". its a stabilizer and cures and prevents ethanol fuel problems .i seen it in a magizine and thought it couldnt hurt nothin ,but thought i would ask first . gonna go to their site and see where i can get some .:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

let us know how it works.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its mainly for boats i think, because they sit alot for the average fisherman . i read some stuff on the website and u can add it to anything with a gas engine , they also make something for the diesels also. its an enzyme treatment/stabilizer. so i dont think it will hurt anything ,if it does i will let u know , havent bought any yet ,but will do so tommorrow.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

bought some, added, have not put enough miles on it to tell anything.


----------

